# Columbia Script men's pedals



## catfish (May 24, 2019)

I need a few pairs of these. Or just the blocks with Columbia Script. Please PM me!  Cash and stuff for trade waiting !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2020)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2020)

Still looking for these.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have cash and parts to trade!!!!  Please pm me.


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2022)

Bump


----------

